# 2ter WLAN Router als DMZ



## Kowkase (28. März 2004)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe mir einen zweiten WLAN-Router von MEDION MD40900 ins Nezt gestellt, da ich damit einen 2ten LAN bereich betreiben möchte, ohne das der erste LAN bereich darauf zugriefen kann. Die beiden Router sind über eine Funkbridge mtieinander verbunden und das ist auch sehr stabil. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass sich der MEDION-Router zwar ne IP vom anderen Router holt (ist auf dynamische... eingestellt) aber damit hat sich der Spass auch. Ich komme mit den PC's vom MEDION-Router nicht in's Inet.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit? 

Vielen Dank schonal für die Unterstützung

Gruß, Kowkase


----------



## gothic ghost (30. März 2004)

hi,
1.das geht nur mit einer festen IP am zweiten Router der ja als Gateway
für die angeschlossenen Rechner fungiert.
2. mußt du am ersten Router unter DMZ die IP des zweiten Routers
eintragen.


----------

